# Dell Inspiron 9300 Screen/Graphics Death (pics)



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

aarararsr

Hello and thanks for clicking.

This 3.5 year old Dell Inspiron 9300 gave up on me today very suddenly. Basically, I was surfing on the waves of internet and suddenly my screen is filled with green pixels, which expanded into green lines in one second, and in 4 seconds the screen was black. Machine did not reboot, and kept running well, except for the loss of visuals.


Now the screen looks like this (and much worse) 








It happens in boot screen, BIOS, everywhere, on safe mode and VGA mode. It's almost a feeling of playing Space Invaders with ultimate difficulty. 

I pried up the laptop, and tried desperately to see what the problem might be, a loose cable? No. However, after a while of tinkering and rebooting, it all seemed fine and well, but after a minute or so, the Invaders returned, and all the colors of the rainbow filled the screen once more. I was also unable to start Windows in normal mode, most likely because of the resolution setting giving too much job for the broken graphics card.

However, I later noted, that once I was putting pressure on the spot indicated on the below image:








The Invaders diminished, and trying to press several different areas of the laptop I could actually make them go away completedly, and was able to start up Windows normally, with highest resolution settings (1900x1280 or whatever it is). 
Also, continuing to test the mechanical acupuncture, it seemed that pressing other areas made the Invaders return, and after a short while of testing the screen would freeze or turn black, forcing a reboot. 


I am aware that it is a hardware issue, but unsure if it would be a cable, graphics card, motherboard or something weird I can't put my finger into.


----------



## venkatramanat (Jan 4, 2009)

lcd cable located under the key board i think max problem with u r LCD cable try to replace LCD cable max problem wil solved if u want purchase this cable means ask as a LCD ASSY CABLE cost would b 10$


----------



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll be trying to order a new LCD cable and replace it... will let you know if it works.


----------



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Replacing the LCD (ribbon) cable did not work. Remained the same, it works for about 1 minute until the pixels start screwing up increasingly. I guess it's the graphics card, and it can't stand more than 20 degrees anymore. 

I guess I won't overclock as much without extra cooling anymore.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

By the sample pics you gave it obviously looked like the LCD needs replacement. By the way, have you tried an external monitor with this laptop? If so, does it show the same symptoms?

Also check your vents/heatsink. Make sure nothing obstructs them (i.e. dust balls, pet hair, etc.). Using a cooling pad could help but cleaning the vents would be best.


----------



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah the output was exactly the same in an external lcd screen, unfortunately. 

I will try to pry the thing open once more at some point, clean the vents and heatsink like you suggested and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If external monitor shows the same problem/s it could be the video card or the drivers. Yes, go ahead with the cleaning then if possible try to boot into BIOS settings (nothing further, no Windows... etc.)... observe the screen (be it in LCD or external monitor) if they show the same symptoms like before. If not, try with a linux live CD (Knoppix or Ubuntu) or BartPE XP... I know you already where I am going with this :wink:


----------



## hawkinsa21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Kreivi, any luck with this?? I have the same issue, same laptop and GPU. I've had a nightmare trying to find much information on it. Have you managed to take it apart and if so did you have any luck?? 

Thank you

Alex

PS sorry for not having posted here for ages, I think we had to set this account up at college or something as an example of a good tech support forum. Didn't realise I had an account here. 


PPS - if the laptop is truly broken, can we salvage and use the screen / harddisk / memory for anything else?? Replacement cards for these are still over £150 even off ebay

Thanks


----------



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Heya,

Unfortunately haven't had the time (mood) to take a look at it since I got my replacement laptop. Would like to see it work, since even a new laptop GPU doesn't quite match go 6800 funnily enough.

But yeah I am also interested in the salvaging, hoping I could eventually sell the spare parts. Can safely say the screen is ok, and it goes down to either motherboard or GPU, as I tried a new cable without luck. 


After trying to boot after some time of inactivity, it takes some while for the issue to come up, and eventually the screen goes black again. So I would guess it's the GPU that can't handle the heat anymore. 

When I finally manage to re-investigate I'll post it here.


----------



## hawkinsa21 (Sep 3, 2004)

He Kreivi, thanks for your reply. I'd be very interested to see how you get on and would appreciate you posting some more information, no matter how useful you think it is. I'm looking to see if I can get a different MOBO with onboard graphics so that I can use all the other parts. Might be the cheapest option seeing as a replacement 6800 is very expensive. 

Thanks

alex


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Kreivi,

So you mean you got the chance to rule out the LCD and/or Windows? With that you mean you tried with an external monitor and/or used a different operating system?

Yes, it is a very expensive solution if it requires replacement of GPU or mobo but as I said before in my post... it surely looks like LCD... not as expensive as a GPU or mobo. :grin:


----------



## KoxyK (Jan 30, 2009)

Probably hardware...might be overheating. but if it is only taking 1 minute and never happened before don't rule out software issue. reinstall drivers.


----------



## sufy (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Kreivi, I have had the same problem happened just a couple of days ago. When I turn my Dell Inspiron 9300 on its all pixelated just like yours and it doesn't load into windows everything else seems to work fine though. I thought it was to do with the LCD screen so had a engineer put in a new LCD screen. The problem still persisted :normal:. Putting in a new screen didn't help at all. 

The engineer told me my graphics card was corrupt (damn,  a new geforce 6800 go would cost around £300! 

Anyone have any idea if I put a 32mb or a 64 mb in a Dell Inspiron 9300 would it work and would it display a good picture as opposed to a geforce 6800 go?

Thanks


----------



## sufy (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## agent666 (Dec 14, 2009)

Today I just experienced the same problem...  I tested with HDMI on plasma TV but same "matrix-effect". Tried the vacum cleaner and dismounted the LCD but for no luck. Most likely it's the graphics card. 

Is it possible to cange the GPU (not to expencive)?

Is an external graphics card a solution? Any sugestions?


Best regards
Espen


----------



## sufy (Mar 30, 2009)

agent666 said:


> Today I just experienced the same problem...  I tested with HDMI on plasma TV but same "matrix-effect". Tried the vacum cleaner and dismounted the LCD but for no luck. Most likely it's the graphics card.
> 
> Is it possible to cange the GPU (not to expencive)?
> 
> ...



Yup that's exactly the same thing that happened to my Dell Inspiron 9300. It's best to get another graphics card. Look on ebay should be some cheap ones there.


----------



## agent666 (Dec 14, 2009)

I called Dell in Scandinavia. As you said the grapics card was dead and they would send a van to pick the machine at my house???!!! Between 17 and 21 the transport company will show up at my door and deliver the machine to Dell for free repair??!! I'm amazed by this service and almost find it hard to belive. I also got an SMS that confirm the pickup from the transport company.

I'll come back with the end of this story later  By for now.


----------



## venkatramanat (Jan 4, 2009)

lcd and cable both needs to b replace


----------



## Kreivi (Jan 3, 2009)

venkatramanat said:


> lcd and cable both needs to b replace


Negative, I have replaced the cable, which did not cost too much, and tried using another monitor. 

The graphics card is the one that needs repairing. If there was anyone with some nice electrical engineering knowledge I could give it a shot too. 

agent666, where are you from? Does your Dell still have warranty or why is it free? That sounds like something Sweden would do. :grin:


----------



## agent666 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just got my computer back from service. InfoCare (company that fixes computers for Dell) canged the graphics card (no cost) and my Dell Inspirom 9300 is as good as new 

And thanks Dell! this is the kind of service I expect from a serious company of your size. Yes, my next PC will be a Dell  The perfect sound, the smood graphics, the clear screen, and no bluescreens or hangups in 5 years, makes Inspiron 9000-series my favourite.

Kreivi: I'm from Norway, my warranty covered the repairs. But I did pay extra when I first bought my Inspiron, uppgraded the original gr. card to a Nvidia 6800 Go.


----------



## Pietro Felicce (May 26, 2010)

DELL INSPIRON 9300 MOTHERBOARD UPGRADE POSSIBLE? LIKE A 9400 DUAL CORE OR SOMETHING ELSE DUAL CORE?
Pietro.


----------



## bs0170170 (Dec 2, 2010)

I am having the same trouble but I think it is my cable. Do you have a link to where you ordered the ribbon cable?


----------

